# New bee keeper in Strathmore, Alberta, Canada



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Howdy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west AL. Good luck with your bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Jiminycric (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome! My bees are happy and have seen the queen along with eggs/pupae here this past week! So excited to see 'em grow the hive!!


----------

